# Anyone else start or run a Facebook group?



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

I recently started a Facebook group for a special interest, mostly on a lark.

I am a history and aviation nut, and couldn't find a FB group about an USAF Air Command, so I started a FB history group on the topic.

Right now, I have a huge following of 5 or 6 members...and I am related to most of them, LOL.

I have questions:

*How long does it take to get a decent following on FB?

*Is there anything that I can do to increase the number of people following the group?

*The amount of information that I could share is almost endless. This air force group spanned almost 50 years, from WWII to 1992. I am the only one posting, more or less, right now. How many posts should I make each day? 2? 4?

Thoughts and suggests are greatly appreciated!!!!!!


----------



## Melissa (Apr 15, 2002)

I started one for our community about a year ago. It only has about 850 members, but that is pretty good I think considering the local population is not that high. I started out by simply adding people that were my friends who were local and then they added people and it just snowballs. The more you post the more likely the posts are to show up in the newsfeed. 

Also post about the group on your personal page and ask your friends to share the post, you never know how many people that can reach. Be sure to make the post public so that when it is shared others will see it.


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

Wow, Melissa! That is pretty cool!!!! 

I don't know where you live, but I would consider 850 a pretty impressive number! 

Thank you for the tips. I probably won't add it to my personal feed, even though that makes the most sense. I am really afraid that I am burning all of my friends out with my various posts to other groups. I use FB primarily to see and read about WWII history. I got really sick of seeing 92 posts and pics from the same person and their dog, and the 458 recipes that some people were posting...but when I found all of the WWII groups, it was like I had died and gone to heaven!!! 

I try not to comment or like too much on all the groups that I follow. Sometimes, when I look at friends and family FB feeds, they are getting bombarded by the 'likes' and comments I make. If I am not hidden by most of my friends already (and I didn't want it to be that way), I probably will be soon enough. 

If I thought that a single person on my friends list would respond to my new group, I would post it in a heartbeat!


----------



## Melissa (Apr 15, 2002)

I just figure whatever you post or like is your own business! I consider my page to be like my home, I can do what I want there and if other people don't like it they don't have to read it. And remember others can change their settings so that they don't have to see when you post to groups. Facebook can be a highly variable experience depending on how you have your privacy set and what you choose to follow etc... If you enjoy those pages-participate as much as you like and make yourself happy. Other people will adapt! 

Of course you could always make another facebook account that does not have your friends on it and use it to comment on the groups you enjoy. I even have a private group that is just me and my kids, I call it Mom's Messages and when I want to tell all of them something I just post there. Saves making a bunch of phone calls. They will ask me questions and we plan out get-togethers, and other family events. It is very convenient.


----------



## Melissa (Apr 15, 2002)

Here is the link to our community page. It is public so no harm in sharing it.

https://www.facebook.com/groups/658065457545154/


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

I didn't know you were from that area, Melissa. I've been to C-ville about 100 times. It is one of our stops when traveling across the interstate.

Once, a few years ago, there was an accident on the interstate in a construction zone. I finally made it to the C-ville exit, and tried to wind my way through town. It took us _forever_! Then, in a stupid moment, I tried to use another back way to circumvent the traffic by using other back roads...and got so lost and turned around that I thought I would NEVER get out of town, LOL!


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

Melissa, thank you for the continued thoughts and tips on FB stuff!!!!


----------



## Melissa (Apr 15, 2002)

You are probably thinking about the Centerville that is near Dayton. We are on the other side of the state, just across the river from Wheeling, WV. Just a dot on the map with one stop sign! The other Centerville is much larger I have heard. Our Centerville does not have a post office, so our mail goes to Jacobsburg which is just a few miles away. The town of Centerville has a few more people in it though. I think C-ville has a few hundred people, our township has about 1500. The red dot in the map below is us!!!


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Melissa said:


> You are probably thinking about the Centerville that is near Dayton. We are on the other side of the state, just across the river from Wheeling, WV.


Oh, I didn't know that. I've thought you were in the Dayton area. You live much closer to where I grew up then (Coshocton).


----------



## Melissa (Apr 15, 2002)

Yes, I have been to Coshocton many times.

My location does say SE Ohio!!!


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Melissa said:


> Yes, I have been to Coshocton many times.
> 
> My location does say SE Ohio!!!


Yes, it does. I need to be more observant.

But speaking of facebook groups, I visit a page called "If you grew up in Coshocton County then you remember" regularly.

https://www.facebook.com/pages/If-y...County-Ohio-then-you-remember/111385162292420

They update it with photos daily. It's fun to see old photos of people & places that remind me of the 50s & 60s in Coshocton, and occasionally there's even a photo of me or my family posted there.


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

Melissa said:


> You are probably thinking about the Centerville that is near Dayton. We are on the other side of the state, just across the river from Wheeling, WV. Just a dot on the map with one stop sign! The other Centerville is much larger I have heard. Our Centerville does not have a post office, so our mail goes to Jacobsburg which is just a few miles away. The town of Centerville has a few more people in it though. I think C-ville has a few hundred people, our township has about 1500. The red dot in the map below is us!!!


Okay, I must be confused. I'm thankful I not on the game show, Jeopardy, with "SE OH Geography" for $1,000 as the only category left.

We do travel across 70 to Wheeling for business.

While I may have the place messed up, I swear that the rest of the story is true!


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

Melissa,

I remembered to ask the Mrs. if we had ever been through your C-ville, and she is certain that we have. 

We've taken just about every state road, bypass, and county road, or at least it seems, through your corner of OH, trying to get to Newell, WV, which is north of Wheeling and Stubenville.


----------



## Melissa (Apr 15, 2002)

That is cool. State Routes 9 and 147 intersect in Centerville. Of course if you are coming in on Interstate 70, Newell would be north on State Rt 7 which runs along the Ohio River. We are south of the interstate. Many people use Rt 7 to come from Marietta up to the northern part of the state.


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

Melissa,

Back to the Facebook stuff:

What tags did you use in your group settings on the FB group set up page? I am guessing that FB uses those tags...I am afraid that I am doing something wrong, and using the wrong tags.


----------



## Melissa (Apr 15, 2002)

I actually did not use any tags.


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

Wow...I am surprised! 

No tags? Hmmm. Interesting....

How long did it take you to get to 850 members?


----------



## Melissa (Apr 15, 2002)

Sorry I forgot to check back here. I started it about a year and four months ago. The large number have been there awhile, but there are still a few new people each week.


----------



## secuono (Sep 28, 2011)

0 to how ever many posts you want.

You need to promote your group. Post the link to it in forums like this one, post in other FB groups saying if anyone is interested in X then come to this link.


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

Thanks, everyone!

I am up to 23 members in one group, and 27 in another. I believe that both groups could have 10,000 members someday. One is for a WWII area of study that has broad appeal, and the other is an USAF group.

I've been creating posts on my page, and then sharing the post to similar pages. Some of those other groups have 10,000 or more members. It seems like I am getting 1 or two new members for every 4 shares. 

I need to be a bit careful though, and not wear out my welcome on the other pages. 

I have heard something time and time again from people who run FB groups "We were small for so long, and then, out of the blue, our group exploded in size. We went from 131 members to 2,489 in virtually no time." I'd like to know why these groups grew exponentially in such a short time.

One very interesting point: the groups have drawn some VERY sharp people who have DEEP knowledge on the subjects. I expected to draw mostly "History Channel" buffs who would claim to be experts after watching two shows on a Thursday night. I didn't expect to draw enthusiasts who probably write books on subjects! 

I am deeply thankful for these guys, but it is a reminder of how much of a neophyte that I really am in these topics, even after studying them for almost 37 years!

How do I get those guys to post more in the groups???


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

Also, even though the groups are just a few weeks old, neither are showing up in the search results when the FB search box is used.


----------

